# [ftp] Contrôle des paquets transmis (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on peux implémenter un contrôle des paquets transmis avec le protocole FTP ; Pour le renvoyer si il n'est pas correct.

Une somme de contrôle ?

scp et putty auraient-ils cette fonctionnalité ?

J'utilise Proftpd comme serveur et les clients sont multiples, dont Filezilla, FTPExpert ...

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Dec 22, 2015 4:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

A part générer des checksums et les vérifier après le téléchargement (hors protocole FTP), je ne vois pas trop...

----------

## pti-rem

Merci xaviermiller

Et c'est assez facile à faire.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 xaviermiller.

Sinon, ça s'appelle réinventer TCP  :Wink: 

----------

